
Ask HN: Is it worth sending a small wire transaction first before sending large? - xstartup
Hey HN! Is it worth sending a small amount first to before sending a large amount through an international wire transfer? Or it&#x27;s a stupid thing to do?
======
therealmarv
Depends on how you define large and how large the transaction costs are!
Personal advice: If you do this stuff more often you should look into special
companies which are good at this (surprise... banks are often not very good at
this)

------
gus_massa
In which country are you? To which country do you want to send the money?

~~~
xstartup
From germany to japan.

